# sizing for dumbbell



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My almost 2yo has not had a very measurable amount of muzzle/mouth/snout growth in the last year. 

We're still using the same one we measured for when he was about a year old.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I wait until they are 2 - especially the males. Faelan's head and muzzle *really* changed between the time he was 1 and 2. 

Casey's remained about the same, but King and Rowdy also had changes in the head and muzzle.

(Auntie) Towhee on the other hand, doesn't seem to have changed between 18 and 25 months.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My thoughts would be it would depend on the dog.

Male/female? - I think a female would be safer to size at a year than a male. (And seeing Flip is a male I will continue on that line)

Intact/neutered? - I would feel a little safer with a neutered male. I think an intact male will be more likely to undergo more physical changes later in life than a neutered one.

Pedigree - Might be the most important factor. Does the "line" tend to mature/fillout later in life. What are the physical traits of the dogs behind Flip? If both sides are smaller, finer boned Goldens then I think all is good now. If they are larger, heavier boned dogs behind him chances are I would late to size him.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I gave away the dumbell I had Casey measured for at 1 1/2! He was 2 and a couple of cm bigger before we got the one we use now. (Neutered at 1 1/2--that can make a difference!)


----------

